
Stripe adds multiple subscriptions - singhit
https://stripe.com/blog/multiple-subscriptions
======
callmeed
It's awesome this feature is supported (I've seen some cases where it's
needed) and that Stripe is so responsive to their customers. FYI Recurly
supports this as well.

Just remember, if you have customers on 2 subscriptions, you're losing 30¢ by
charging them 2x instead of one. If you find yourself with lots of customers
on 2 subscriptions, it might be worth it to rethink how your plans are
structured.

~~~
timdorr
Does Stripe not combine the charges for multiple subscriptions into one
charge? I think that would be pretty smart.

~~~
jdanz
For the v1 of multiple subscription support, we don't combine subscriptions
into one charge. Hopefully we didn't get a biased sample, but we asked some of
our beta users about their preference here and the consensus was for keeping
each subscription separate -- per-subscription invoices, and thus per-
subscription charges. At the very least, this is likely the simplest thing to
reason about, in terms dunning and various unpaid / past due states.

I could definitely see us allowing lumping subscriptions into one charge, at
least as a configuration option.

One thought is that the right solution might be to support specifying at
creation time that a subscription's billing cycle should 'snap to' another's,
leading them to be invoiced and billed jointly going forward. Would definitely
be happy to discuss these use cases more -- jim@stripe

~~~
rpedela
I am a new Stripe user who is just about to finish implementing a workaround
for the limitation of one active subscription per customer. I was excited to
see this news, but my excitement was tempered when I read that billing for
multiple subscriptions is not consolidated. I would love to see consolidated
billing support with multiple subscriptions (configuration option is fine).
Until then I will keep my workaround since it does what I want for my
customers.

------
pc
John's tweet is a pretty accurate summary:
[https://twitter.com/collision/status/430772656523063296](https://twitter.com/collision/status/430772656523063296).

------
Silhouette
Is there anywhere (other than the HN front page ;-)) that offers a
comprehensive list of changes as Stripe develops?

For example, this page[1] on the Stripe site suggests that UK businesses can
charge in three different currencies and convert where necessary to pay them
out to a UK bank account. If that can also now be done using the same Stripe
account just by putting in the desired currency value for each charges/plan,
that could be _huge_ for us, and I had no idea any progress had been made in
this area.

(It's also not entirely clear from the page in question whether this is in
fact the case, or whether UK businesses can use any of those currencies but
still have to chose which single one we're going to work with for a given
Stripe account. Quick note to the Stripe folks reading this thread:
clarification on that page would be welcome.)

[1] [https://support.stripe.com/questions/is-stripe-available-
in-...](https://support.stripe.com/questions/is-stripe-available-in-the-uk)

~~~
ianwootten
Not from stripe, but from looking at my own account and the documentation -
You can charge in any of those three currencies (where a additional 2%
conversion charge is added between different currencies) but need to choose
which single currency you're going to be sending those payments to. You can do
so just by making the charge and specifying the currency you want to charge
in.

There is an additional feature for US customers that allows paying out to
arbitrary bank accounts, but this isn't available in the UK yet.

[https://stripe.com/docs/tutorials/sending-
transfers](https://stripe.com/docs/tutorials/sending-transfers)

------
yogo
Very very useful update to support scenarios where customers can purchase
multiple subscriptions in parallel. In the past I basically rolled my own
instead of many of the workarounds, like creating a subscription for the
combined prices (ugly IMO).

------
neovive
This looks great for placing the same customer on different subscription
plans. If the same customers needs multiple subscriptions, use the quantity
property of the subscription object to keep everything on one bill.

------
pztrick
Kudos to Stripe for being responsive to customer feature requests:
[https://groups.google.com/a/lists.stripe.com/d/msg/api-
discu...](https://groups.google.com/a/lists.stripe.com/d/msg/api-
discuss/a2FQseolEPA/niFvt5sPbBUJ)

------
whichdan
I'm sure this feature was in the backlog since day 1. Was it pushed off due to
keeping Stripe as a minimum viable product, or were there some deeper
complexities in implementing this?

------
pyfish
Interesting, I am drawing a blank when a subscriber will want to purchase two
subscriptions on the same website... ? Is he or she purchasing the additional
subscription for someone else?

~~~
masonhensley
Say you are a cloud hosting company like Heroku.

Your customers could have different levels of subscriptions for all kinds of
things: CPU ('dynos'), databases, backups, monitoring services, etc

~~~
objclxt
Yes, but ultimately you'd probably want to bill them all in one go every
month, because otherwise you're paying far more in card processing fees than
you need to.

------
sslewin
As a non dev, i love the simple Stripe approach for providing first class
payment solutions

------
wasthrownaway
Spam

